# Acclamation...



## Fish Taco (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking to acclamate a cleaner shrimp into a brackish tank. anybody know if the "slow drip" method would be best or no?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its a death sentence for the cleaner shrimp. Don't do it. Cleaner shrimp are REEF creatures... they need full saltwater.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Agreed. Brackish environments are not for cleaner shrimp. If you just want some shrimp to clean up detritus, acclimate ghost shrimp to brackish water.


----------



## Fish Taco (Jan 24, 2008)

thnx guys..studied on it..that would be an expensive death..lol..been using ghost shrimp..


----------

